# جهاز الأوسيلوسكوب - كل ما تريد أن تعرفه



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 مارس 2010)

*جهاز راسم الذبذبات أو الأوسيلوسكوب **Oscilloscope** شرح تركيبه واستخدامه*
*كثيرا ما يتوقف العمل فى الدوائر الإلكترونية وتتمنى لو تستطيع مشاهدة شكل الموجة أو الفولت فى هذه النقطة لتعلم هل تسير الأمور كما يجب أم لا.*
*هنا يأتى دور هذا الجهاز العظيم، تقوم بتشغيله، وباستخدام مجس القياس ترى كل شيء أمامك.*
*كيف يعمل؟ - مهلا ليس لدى وقت أريد كيف أقوم بضبطه*
*عفوا – بدون معرفة كيف يعمل نكون كمن يحاول ضبط التلفاز دون هوائى لأنه لا يعلم!*
*لو حاولنا رسم الشكل المتوقع لموجة ما على ورقة، سنبدأ من أحد الجانبين متجهين نحو الآخر و نغير وضع يدنا لأعلى و أسفل (أمام و خلف حسب وضع صفحة الورقة بالنسبة لك) بينما نتحرك بشكل منتظم نحو الجانب الآخر.*
*هذا بالضبط ما نريد لهذا الجهاز أن يفعله*​*




*
*كيف يرسم؟ إذن نحتاج لشاشة أشبه بشاشة التلفاز، ثم نبدأ من أحد الجانبين، وكما تعودنا نضع الصفر على اليسار وتتزايد القيم لليمين. و أثناء مرورها نحتاج أن نحركها لأعلى و أسفل حسب شكل الفولت المراد قياسه.*
*ماذا نفعل عندما نصل لأقصى اليمين؟*
*الورق يحفظ الرسم لكن الشاشة تنطفئ بمجرد عبور الراسم من عليها، لذلك يكب أن نعود فورا لنقطة البدء لنكرر الرسم مرة أخرى حتى نظل نراه. فى حقيقة ليس المهم أن نظل نراه لأننا نستطيع أن نتحايل لتثبيت الصورة ولكن الحقيقة نريد أن نرى كل تغيير يحدث فور حدوثه و نكون على بينة بما يجرى.*
*حسنا نريد الآن شاشة ونحرك شعاعها من اليسار لليمين ثم نعود فورا و أيضا نضع الفولت لنحركه لأعلى وأسفل*
*حقا لكن ربما نريد أن نرى موجة اتساعها 100 فولت و فى آن آخر نريد رؤية موجة اتساعها 1 مللى فولت، لهذا نحتاج لمكبر و مجزئ جهد لنكبر الجهد القليل و نقلل الفولت الكبير بما يناسب الشاشة.*
*هذا أساسا قلب الجهاز و إن كنا سنطوره و نحوله إلى رقمى و نحصل على أجهزة باهرة ولكنها أيضا مكلفة*
*كل الصور المرفقة من البحث فى جوجل على كلمتى **oscilloscope photo** وغالبيتها من الموقع:*
*http://solidstate.physics.sunysb.edu/teach/phy132/lab_instructions/scope/scope.htm*
*أود أن أعتذر لمن يريد العربية فلم يصنع جهاز منها باللغة العربية، ولذا شئنا أم أبينا سنضطر لاستخدام المسميات الانجليزية المدونة على الجهاز لنعتادها ونعلم استخدامها.*
*كلنا نعلم أن الشاشة عبارة عن أنبوب زجاجى مفرغ من الهواء وله عنق طويل نسبيا بداخله ما يسمى بمدفع الالكترونات لأن به فتيلة تسخن وتشع الالكترونات فى الفراغ و عن طريق مجموعة من الأقطاب الموجبة (**Anodes**) يتم توجيهها نحو وجه الشاشة المسطح ذو الشكل المربع كما يتم تركيزه فى نقطة.*
*شعاع الكترونات تعنى تيار إذن – كم أمبير يلزم لرؤية النقطة و كم فولت يلزم لتركيزها فى نقطة؟*
*طبعا هذا يختلف من وحدة لأخرى وحسب عمرها لأن كما نشاهد فى شاشة التلفاز مع التقادم من ضعف إضاءة الصورة و ضياع معالمها، يحدث أيضا هنا، لذا كما فى التلفاز نحتاج لتعديل الإضاءة وضبط البؤرة (قبل أن تعترض – ضبط البؤرة فى التلفاز يتطلب فنى مختص لفتح الجهاز) *
*لماذا إذن فى الأوسيلوسكوب لا تحتاج لفنى مختص؟*
*فى الواقع لسببين، أولهما أنك لا تشاهد صورة ذات خواص ثابتة مثل التلفاز ، بل قد تشاهد موجة بطيئة فتكون واضحة فتقلل الإضاءة حتى لا تسبب إحراق طلاء الشاشة الداخلى ثم بعد ذلك تريد مشاهدة أخرى تتغير بمعدل ألف مرة أسرع من سابقتها مما يجعل الصورة غير مرئية، والآن سنزيد الإضاءة أى نزيد عدد الالكترونات مما يجعلها تحتاج لتعديل الفولت للحفاظ على البؤرة، هكذا نرى أن الأمور تداخلت ومن الأفضل أن نوفر مفتاح ضبط للمستخدم*
*السبب الثانى، ألست متخصصا حتى تطلب جهاز كهذا للتحليل و الدراسة؟*
*أليس من الممكن أن يكون آليا؟*
*الآن مع الأجهزة الرقمية لم نعد نحتاجها لكن الأجهزة التقليدية مازالت متداولة و أسعارها أنسب لمن يحتاجها فى ورشته حيث لا يستطيع شراء الأجهزة الأغلى سعرا*
*الأجهزة ذات الشاشات والتقنية التماثلية **Analog Scopes** كان يتم تعديل كل من الإضاءة والبؤرة **Focus, Intensity** مع تغيير السرعة ولكن كانت هناك حالات تحتاج للضبط اليدوى.*
*تنطلق الالكترونات نحو وجه الشاشة ونحتاج لتحريكها أفقيا ورأسيا كما ذكرنا، أفقيا من اليسار لليمين والعودة فى أقل وقت و أيضا نطفئ الشعاع أثناء العودة، ورأسيا مع الفولت المراد رسمه.*
*من هذا يصبح لدينا الشكل التالى لتركيب الجهاز*​ 
*



*
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنشرح التركيب*


----------



## محمدالقبالي (9 مارس 2010)

مشكور مشرفنا الكريم على الموضوع القيم .... وانشاء الله من خلال هذا الموضوع اتمنى ان يشارك الكل باي معلومات عن جهاز راسم الاشارة ونترك الشرح للاستاذ ماجد عباس


----------



## محمدالقبالي (9 مارس 2010)

مشرفنا الكريم في الرابط التالي service manule كامل لجهاز راسم الاشارة, اسم الماركة HAMEG 

حمل من هنا​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا أخى الكريم
*جارى التحميل و سأعود لك إن شاء الله بعد الاضطلاع عليه*

اكرر شكرى أخى الكريم فقد وجدت فيه نقطتين يمكن إضافتهما
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2010)

*شرح مراحل تركيب الجهاز*

*شرح مراحل تركيب الجهاز*
*كما شرحنا المرة السابقة، علمنا أننا نحتاج لشاشة مثل شاشة التلفاز ولكن هناك فرق، شاشة التلفاز عليها ملفات تسمى ملفات الانحراف و المجموعة بما تحتويه من قطع من خامة الفرايت المغناطيسية بهدف زيادة شدة المجال تسمى يوك أى الطوق. يمر تيار الانحراف فيها فيسبب انحراف الشعاع الإلكترونى **Electron Beam** و لكن هنا نستخدم ألواح يوضع عليها الجهد اللازم للانحراف*
*ولماذا لا نستخدم أسلوب واحد فى الحالتين؟*
*الملفات تحتاج تيار كهربى أى يتطلب قدرة و للأسف حساس للتردد لأنه ملف ذو قيمة لا بأس بها ولذلك لا يصلح لجهاز الأوسيلوسكوب كونه يستخدم فى مدى واسع جدا من الترددات ولذلك وضعنا الألواح والتى لا تسحب تيار وهى أشبة بمكثف ذو سعة صغيرة جدا ولا يتأثر كثيرا بالتردد.*
*إذن لماذا لا نوفر الطاقة فى التلفاز ونستخدمها؟*
*الملفات تعطى زاوية انحراف واسعة وصلت أكثر من 120 درجة ولكن لو زاد انحراف الشعاع عن 15 درجة بين الألواح فهو سيصطدم بها ولا يصل لوجه الشاشة ولذلك أمكن عمل شاشات ذات أقطار تصل 25 بوصة بالملفات و عمقها (طول العنق) لا يزيد عن 30 سم وهو كل سمك التلفاز ولو صنعت بالألواح لكان طول العنق أكثر من متر ولا يكون التلفاز مناسبا فى أى مكان . جهاز الأوسيلوسكوب أصبح تقليديا ذو شاشة مقاس 8×10 سم و أقصد مقاس التدريج على الوجه وليس مقاس الزجاج.*
*يطلى الوجه من الداخل بمادة فسفورية حتى يضيء بوقوع الشعاع عليها و ترسم عليها تقسيمات بالسنتيمتر كما ذكرنا 8×10 و يكون شكلها كالآتى*

*



*
*سنلاحظ أن خطى المنتصف فقط تقسم لخمسة أقسام للحصول على أجزاء من السنتيمتر.*
*وهل ستنطبق دوما الموجة على هذه الخطوط؟*
*بالطبع لا لذلك سنحتاج لمفتاح إزاحة أفقية و آخر إزاحة رأسية لوضع الرسم فى المكان الملائم من الشاشة وهو ببساطة يضيف جهد مستمر على فولت الإشارة لكى يرسم أعلى أو أسفل خط المنتصف أو يمينا أو يسارا، وهذا يكون عادة فى مراحل المكبر قبل النهائية للحصول على حركة ناعمة لأن لو وضعت فى مراحل التكبير الأولى، أقل حركة ربما تقذف بالشعاع خارج الشاشة.*
*هناك خطين مقسمين قرب أعلى و أسفل الشاشة والمشار إليهما بحدود قياس **Rise Time, Fall Time**، ما فائدتها؟*
*مهما كانت الدوائر دقيقة فلا يوجد شيء اسمه موجة مربعة أو نبضة ذات جوانب رأسية والسبب؟ ببساطة التردد = معدل تغير الجهد بالنسبة للزمن، وإذا كان زمن صعود الفولت أو هبوطه = صفر، و نعلم أن القسمة على صفر يعطى مالا نهاية، إذن يجب أن يكون النطاق الترددى مالا نهاية وهذا مستحيل. لهذا سيكون شئنا أم أبينا زمن محدد للصعود والهبوط.*
* بعض التطبيقات يجب أن يكون هذا الزمن أقل من قيمة محددة مثل نبضات الرادار لأنها تؤثر على المدى، ونبضات الإظلام فى التلفاز الخ، كيف نقيس هذا الزمن.*
*هذا الزمن يقاس بالزمن الذى تأخذه النبضة للتغير من 10% إلى 90% من قيمتها، ولهذا وضعت هذه الخطوط حتى تغير قيمة الرسم لينحصر بين هذين الخطين، ثم تأخذ القراءة عند الخطين التاليين كما بالصورة*

*



*
*ولهذا أيضا نحتاج للتغيير التدريجى لنتمكن من فعل هذا. وهو ببساطة تغيير التكبير أو الكسب للمكبر بمفتاح أشبه بمفتاح تعلية الصوت فى الراديو أو الموسيقى.*

*هناك أيضا قياس هام فى حال الموجات ألجيبيه حيث لو طابقت حدود الموجة حافة التدريج كما بالصورة التالية فإن هذه الخطوط تحدد النسبة بين القمة و جذر متوسط التربيع. بديهى لو ألغينا التدريج ألعيارى لتحقيق هذا الشرط سيلغى معها مبدأ القياس ولكن يمكن بالنظر تقدير النسبة.*

*



*
*حسنا فهمنا كل هذا و شاهدناه فى الرسم السابق للمخطط، لكن أين نجده فى الجهاز ذاته؟!!*
*حسنا هذا موضوع المرة القادمة إن شاء الله*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 مارس 2010)

*شرح مراحل تركيب الجهاز - 2*

*شرح مراحل تركيب الجهاز - 2*
*سنرى الآن أين نجد كل الخواص التى تكلمنا عنها المرات الماضية*
*الشكل التالى لمنظور الجهاز وسنعود دوما له و للمخطط الذى شاهدناه المرة الماضية وهناك أجهزة تحتوى المزيد وسنعرض لها فى حينه*

*



*
*فى مكان ما ستجد مفتاح التغذية **ON\Off** وهو طبعا يختلف حسب الطراز وهو هنا فى أعلى منتصف الصورة و بجواره مبين لتوضيح أن الجهاز وصله التيار لأن ربما لا ترى شيئا عند تشغيل الجهاز، و بجواره أيضا مقاومتى ضبط الإضاءة و البؤرة **Intensity, Focus** وجدير بالذكر أن الأجهزة ذات الشاشات **LCD** لا يحتوى ضبط للبؤرة لأنها لا تعمل بشعاع الكترونى. لاحظ أننى لم أقل أجهزة رقمية حيث توجد أجهزة رقمية تعمل بشاشات عادية. الصورة التالية تبين هذه المفاتيح .*

*



*
*تحدثنا أيضا عن أن هناك مكبر ليكبر الإشارة المطلوب رؤيتها لتعطى الجهد اللازم لانحراف الشعاع، ولو رجعنا للمخطط ، سنجد أن هناك مكثف عليه مفتاح **Switch** مكتوب عليه **AC\DC** وهذا المفتاح مهم جدا لهذا أعدت وضعه مفصلا هنا*

*



*
*وهو على الجهاز مفتاح منزلق مكتوب عليه **AC\GND\DC** كما فى الصورة اللاحقة، فلو مثلا أردت قياس جهد فى خرج مكبر (ترانزيستور) حيث يكون قيمة جهد مستمر حوالى 6 فولت (نصف التغذية 12 فولت) و الإشارة 100 مللى فولت، لو حاولت الضبط على المستمر لن ترى المتردد و إن ضبطت على المتردد ، ستخرج الصورة خارج الشاشة، لذا يجب أن تضعها على وضع **AC** للتخلص من المستمر ثم تضبط على المتردد.*
*وضع الأرضى **GND** هذا هام أيضا ويجب أن نتذكر أنه يوصل دخل المكبر كما بالرسم بالأرضى وليس الإشارة القادمة هى التى توصل بالأرضى حيث يظن البعض أنه قد يسبب قصرا على مصدر الإشارة – وهذا غير صحيح. هذا الوضع يستخدم لتحديد مكان الشعاع فلو كان خارج الشاشة قد يختلط الأمر عليك ، هل الإشارة كبيرة أم ماذا ثم تبدأ فى تحريك كل المفاتيح حتى تتوه ولا تصل لشيء،كما أيضا يستخدم فى ضبط مفتاح الكسب الرأسى لأن يجب ألا يتحرك الشعاع عند إدارة هذا المفتاح من أقل لأعلى قيمة.*
*ضع هذا المفتاح على **GND** إذن لا إشارة على الشاشة أضبط الكسب على أقصى اليسار و من مفتاح الإزاحة الرأسية ضع الشعاع حيث تراه.*
*كيف نضبط الكسب إذن؟ يجب ألا ننسى أننا نريد القياس. أى نريد أن تكون الأمور قياسية مضبوطة محددة معايرة وليست تقريبية. و أيضا نريد قياس زمن **Rise Time \ Fall Time** وهذا لا يكون الكسب فيه عيارى لأننا كما ذكرنا نريد ضبط حدود الموجة بين خطين. كيف نوفق بين هذين المطلبين المتضادين؟*
*لابد من وجود مفتاحين أو **2Switches** أحدهما عيارى ومدرج بقيم دقيقة والآخر خطى و غير مدرج*





*هذا هو شكل مفتاح الكسب أو التكبير وتلاحظ أن علية كلمة **CH1** لآن غالبا يكون الجهاز محتوى مدخلين مستقلين **CH1,CH2** حتى تستطيع روية نقطتين مختلفتين و تقارن بينهما*
*سنرى أولا التدريج حيث يتبع النظام 5،2،1 وهكذا، وجزء منه **V** أى فولت والآخر **mV** أى مللى فولت وفى الأجهزة الثمينة تجد أيضا حتى **50uV** أى 50 ميكرو فولت ، وهذه الأرقام تحدد كم فولت لكل سم على الشاشة فى الاتجاه الرأسى. لو كان المفتاح على 5 فولت والشكل يرتفع 2.4 سم سيكون 2.4×5=12.0فولت*
*المفتاح فى الرسم على 1 فولت – لاحظ أن للمفتاح 4 جوانب أحدهما عليه خط هو المؤشر.*
*توصيلات هذا المفتاح تقسم جهد الدخول بمقاومات ذات دقة عالية تصل إلى 0.5% أى أن الخطأ فى قيمة 100ك لا يتعدى 500 أوم مقارنة بخطأ 10ك للمقاومات العادية فى السوق أو 5ك على أحسن حال، كما أن بعض قيمها ليست تقلديه وهذا أحد أسباب ارتفاع ثمنه.*
*لنقيس **Rise Time \ Fall Time** قلنا أننا نريد مفتاح خطى و غير مدرج وهو هنا ذو اللون الأحمر وهو عادة لون قياسى فى كل الأجهزة ليذكرك أنه "خطر"- لماذا؟ لأنه يفسد المعيارية والدقة التى ضبط عليها الأول.*
*إذن ما العمل؟ الحل بسيط ، لو لاحظت تجد أنه عند تحريكه لليسار يقل ارتفاع الصورة وهذا ما نريده ولكن فى أقصى اليمين، تجد له "صوت" كما لو أن مفتاح **Switch** قد تحرك، وهو فعلا كذلك وهو يلغى تماما هذا المفتاح ليضمن لك المعيارية المطلوبة للمفتاح الأول. بل أكثر من ذلك يوضع مبين **LED** ليذكرك متى يكون المكبر عيارى ومتى لا يعتد بقياس الفولت عليه.*
*من أكثر الأخطاء التى رأيتها فى استخدام الجهاز عدم وضع هذا المفتاح على الوضع ألعيارى – دوران لأقصى اليمين –لذا تعود دائما على التأكد من هذه النقطة.*
*على يسار هذا المفتاح نجد **Y-POS I** وهو يزيح الرسم كله لأعلى أو أسفل حتى تستطيع إفساح المجال للرسم الآخر والذى يحركه **Y-POS II** ولاسيما أن بعض الأجهزة تحتوى أربع قنوات للرسم.*
*بجواره أيضا، مفتاح يعمل بالضغط للداخل أو الخارج عليه كلمة **INVERT** ، هذا المفتاح عندما يكون للداخل، يقلب إشارة هذا المدخل **Channel** و لو لاحظنا نجد آخر يعمل بنفس الطريقة اسمه **ADD** و المفتاحين يعملان معا حيث يمكنك مشاهدة مجموع الإشارتين و بتطبيق **INVERT** على إحداها تشاهد الفرق بين العادية والتى طرحت منها باستخدام **INVERT*
*سنجد أيضا مفتاح **Dual** لاستخدام القناتين معا أما باقى المفاتيح فهى تخص الانحراف الأفقى وهو موضوع المرة القادمة إن شاء الله*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 مارس 2010)

معذرة الحد الأقصى 3 صور ةهذه هى الأخيرة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 مارس 2010)

*الانحراف الأفقى - القاعدة الزمنية Time Base*

*الانحراف الأفقى - القاعدة الزمنية **Time Base*
*لنرسم الموجة يجب أن نجعل الخط الأفقى يمثل الزمن أى يجب أن يتحرك الشعاع من اليسار لليمين بسرعة ثابتة تساوى وحدة زمنية لكل سم طولى من عرض الشاشة، تسمى هذه الحركة "المسح"،و يسمى الجهد المسبب لها وكذا الخط المرسوم على وجه الشاشة "القاعدة الزمنية" **Time Base** و عند وصوله لنهاية المسح، يعود فورا للبدء لإعادة الرسم*
*أولا – لا يوجد شيء اسمه "فورا" لذا يفضل أن يكون المسح أعرض من عرض الشاشة فيكون هناك فائض زمنى للعودة بأسرع ما يمكن و يتيح أيضا رؤية جزء أكبر من عرض الشاشة بتحريك الصورة لليسار أو اليمين ، وأيضا وهو المهم يتيح لك رسم موجة كاملة بعيدا عن نقطتى البداية والنهاية حيث تكون نسبة الخطأ اعلى.*
*لتوليد جهد المسح نحتاج إلى فولت يتزايد خطيا مع الزمن ثم يهبط فجأة (فى أقصر زمن ممكن) للقيمة الأولى. نضيف على هذا الفولت جهدا مستمرا نتحكم فيه بمفتاح فى واجهة الجهاز لتحريك الصورة بكاملها يمنة ويسرى وهو المكتوب عليه **X-POS**.*

*



*
*نرى فى الصورة شكل مفتاح تغيير **Time Base** وهو مماثل لمفتاح التكبير الرأسى وأيضا يوجد عليه ذلك المفتاح الأحمر و مبين **CAL** دلالة المعايرة و يجب قبل القياس التأكد من أن المفتاح فى وضع المعايرة.*
*الآن لدينا موجة ذات تردد ما نريد رسمها و مولد موجة **Time Base** فى الجهاز و كيف نوافقهما معا؟*
*لا سبيل لرسم صورة ثابتة بدون ربط الاثنين معا، كيف؟*
*من الطبيعى أننى لا أتحكم فى الموجة التى أريد رسمها لأنى أريد أن أعرف خواصها، لذا لابد أن اجعل المذبذب يتواءم معها. كيف؟*
*هناك طريقة لجعل مذبذب ما (يسمى التابع) يتبع آخر (يسمى الرئيس) فى التردد و الوجه أيضا تسمى التزامن. ببساطه نأخذ عينة من جهد المذبذب الرئيس، و نكبرها ثم تغذى بها المذبذب التابع فيتأقلم المذبذب التابع على هذه الموجة. هذه الظاهرة معروفة فى كل شيء حتى ساعات الحائط ذات البندول، لو علقنا ساعتين بينهما فرق طفيف على حائط واحد، بعد قليل نجد أن واحدة تبعت الأخرى وتزامنت معها.*
*لماذا إذن لا نستخدم الموجة من المذبذب الرئيس مباشرة بدلا من هذه القصة الطويلة؟!! السبب بسيط أن هذه الموجة غير معروف شكلها فضلا عن تغيرها وتنوعها لذا يستحيل تحويلها إلى موجة سن منشار . فضلا عن سبب آخر هام جدا أن غالبا ما يكون المذبذب التابع (سن المنشار) ذو تردد أكثر من ضعف تردد الموجة المرغوب رؤيتها لتكفى لرسم على الأقل موجة كاملة على الشاشة و جزء يمتد خارج الشاشة كما شرحنا سابقا.*
*حسنا فالتزامن يناسب أن نرسم موجة إلى ثلاث موجات أو أكثر لكن هناك حالات لا يجدى فيها التزامن، مثلا نبضة تزامن وهى عادة نبضة حادة تبدأ سلسلة من الأحداث فى جهاز ما أو نبضة الإرسال فى الرادار حيث تكون قصيرة للإرسال وننتظر زمن طويل لاستقبال الصدى. ففى هذه الحالة نريد أن نرسم بمعدل قد يصل إلى 1000:1 أو أكثر فماذا نفعل.*
*هناك أسلوب آخر يسمى القدح **Trigger** حيث لا يهم على أى تردد تضبط مولد **Time Base** ولكن لن يبدأ الزمن إلا مع نبضه تأتى له من دائرة داخل الجهاز تأخذ الإشارة المراد رؤيتها من مكبر الرأسى ثم تحللها بناء على عدة خيارات فى واجهة الجهاز فمثلا من الصورة السابقة نجد مفتاح مكتوب عليه **AC DC HF LF ~*
*AC** تعنى فصل مركبة الجهد المستمر من الإشارة وتوليد نبضة **Trigger** من مركبة الجهد المتردد*
* DC **تعنى فصل مركبة الجهد المتردد من الإشارة وتوليد نبضة **Trigger** من مركبة الجهد المستمر*
*HF** تعنى فصل مركبة التردد المنخفض من الإشارة وتوليد نبضة **Trigger** من مركبة التردد العالى وهى تفيد فى حالات الموجات المركبة مثل نبضات تزامن التليفزيون*
*LF** تعنى فصل مركبة التردد العالى من الإشارة وتوليد نبضة **Trigger** من مركبة التردد المنخفض وهى كالسابقة تفيد فى الموجات المركبة*
*هذه العلامة ** " ~ " **أو أحيانا كلمة **Line** تعنى توليد نبضة **Trigger** من التيار العمومى المغذى للجهاز، وجدير بالذكر أنها لا تعمل فى الأجهزة حال تشغيلها على بطارية. وهى تفيد فى حال الموجات المرتبطة بالتيار العمومى مثل نبضات قدح الثايريستور فى دوائر الموتورات مثلا .*
*كل هذه الخيارات تؤثر فقط على العينة المأخوذة لتوليد نبضة **Trigger** ولا تؤثر بالطبع على ما يعرض على الشاشة.*
*جوار المفتاح السابق نجد آخر يعمل بالضغط مكتوب عليه +/- أى عندما يكون فى وضع (+) تولد نبضة **Trigger** من الجزء الصاعد من النبضة أو الجهد الموجب فى حال **DC** أما على وضع (-) فيعنى توليد نبضة **Trigger** من الجزء الهابط من النبضة أو الجهد السالب فى حال **DC*
*أعلى هذا المفتاح نجد آخر خاص بتحليل موجات التلفاز وله 3 أوضاع*
*Off** حيث يعمل الجهاز بصورة عادية كما سبق الشرح*
*TV-H** يترك الجهاز الضبط السابق و يبحث عن نبضة التزامن الأفقى فى إشارة تلفاز قياسية و يتزامن مع كل ثانى نبضة لأن التلفاز يرسم عدد من الخطوط + نصف خط فى الصورة رقم 1 و يبدأ بنصف خط فى الصورة رقم 2 – لهذا تولد الدائرة نبضة **Trigger** من نبضة تزامن ثم تترك الثانية وهكذا *
*TV-V** تولد نبضة من نبضات التزامن الرأسية فى إشارة تليفزيون.*
*غالبية الأجهزة الآن تحتوى ما يسمى **Dual Channel **أو **Multi Channel ** وهى مزودة بمكبرين للرأسى أو أربع مكبرات لمشاهدة إشارتين معا أو حتى أربع إشارات حسب الرغبة*

*



*
*فى هذه الأجهزة، بجوار هذا المفتاح أيضا نجد أخر مكتوب عليه **X-Y** وفى عديد من الأجهزة أيضا تجدها فى نهاية تدريج مفتاح **Time/DIV** السابق (أقصى اليمين). فى هذا الوضع ، تفصل دائرة توليد **Time Base** و توصل دائرة الانحراف الأفقى لخرج المكبر الثانى و تجد بجوار مفتاح المكبر الأول كلمة **V/DIV – X** وبجوار الثانى كلمة **V/DIV – Y** وهذا يعنى انه فى وضع **X-Y** سيكون المكبر الأول يعطى الانحراف الراسى **X** و المكبر الثانى يعطى الانحراف الأفقى ** Y**وهذا وضع يتيح لك الرسم من مصادر خارجية و أشكال "ليساجو" التى تبين علاقة التردد بين ترددين. تذكر أن فى هذا الوضع لن ترى سوى نقطة فى أى مكان على الشاشة ولن تتحرك بدون وضع الإشارات على المكبرين معا.*
*على يمين المفتاح تجد آخر مكتوب علية كلمة **LEVEL** وهو يحدد أى نقطة يحدث عندها توليد نبضة **Trigger** من الموجة المرسومة، وعندما تتولد تلك النبضات، تضئ اللمبة المكتوب عليها **TRIG** لتعلمك أن الدائرة تعمل و المفروض أن تكون الصورة ثابتة. إن لم تكن ثابتة فهذا إما أن الموجة (الإشارة) يتكرر فيها هذا المستوى مما يربك الدائرة أو أن **Time/DIV** غير مناسب.*
*مفتاح آخر فى هذا الجزء المكتوب عليه **AT/NORM** عادة يكون به أكثر من خيار*
*NORM** تعنى **Normal** أى دوما يولد خط أفقى سواء توجد إشارة أم لا وسواء يولد **Trigger** أم لا وهذا مريح للمستخدم لكى يضع الخط حيث يريد ثم يبدأ باقى العمليات*
*TRIG** وهو لا يولد خط إلا عند وصول إشارة و حدوث **Trigger*
*Single** وهو يرسم خط واحد فقط عند وصول إشارة و حدوث **Trigger** و بجواره مفتاح و لمبة مكتوب عليهما **RESET** ولن يرسم خط آخر قبل الضغط على زر **RESET** وهذا يفيد لمراقبة إشارة ما و معرفة هل تحدث أم لا و عند حدوثها ترسم تلك الإشارة.*
*آخر مفتاح مكتوب عليه **EXT** أى **EXTERNAL** أى خارجى وهو يجعل دائرة **Time Base** تتلقى **Trigger** من مصدر خارجى وهو يفيد فى جعل الجهاز يعمل بالتزامن مع مصدر خارجى كما فى أجهزة الرادار أو أجهزة رسم منحنيات الاستجابة الخ . أحيانا يكون هذا المفتاح جزء أو وضع إضافى للمفتاح **AC-DC-HF-LF-LINE-EXT*
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتحدث عن الأجهزة المتقدمة ذات **Time Base** المزدوج أو **Dual Time Base*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 مارس 2010)

*مفتاح Chop – Alt*

*قبل أن نتناول الأجهزة المتقدمة، يجب ألا ننسى خاصية هامة توجد فى الأجهزة التماثلية ولكنها لم تعد موجودة فى الأجهزة الحديثة الرقمية – و قبل أن نعترض على كلمة رقمية فقد مرت بمراحل تطورت فيها بأشكال متنوعة ، ونظرا لطبيعة هذه الأجهزة كونها ليست كالمحمول أو التلفاز تخضع للأهواء والموضة ، فمادام الجهاز يؤدى الغرض، عادة لا نفكر فى استبداله إلا لو طرأت حاجة لخاصية لا يوفرها هذا الطراز. لهذا فالعديد من كل هذه الطرز مازال قيد الاستخدام.*
*ما هو إذن مفتاح **Chop – Alt**؟*
*ماذا لو أردت أن تشاهد موجات ترددها قريب أو ذو علاقة بالتيار العمومى؟ إذن 50 ذ/ث هو المطلوب. كما قلنا سيكون معدل رسم الخط الأفقى حوالى ضعف المطلوب بحيث تكون موجة أمام المشاهد و أجواء من الأخرى خارج نطاق الرسم أو المربع، هذا يجعل التردد الأفقى قرابة 25 مرة فى الثانية*
*الآن نريد مشاهدة رسمين معا ! . و نظرا لأن وسيلة الرسم واحدة (شاشة واحدة و شعاع واحد) فإننا سنضطر لرسم الأولى وعند عودتنا لنقطة البداية نتحرك لموضع الثانية ونرسمها وهكذا .*
*هذا الأسلوب يجعل معدل الرسم 12 مرة فى الثانية لكل منهما وهذا يسبب "رعشة" فى الصورة*
*تزداد الأمور سوء عندما نريد زمن أطول كموجتين معا حيث تشاهد تنقل الشعاع بين الرسمين وهذا يسبب عدم تركيز و عدم إمكانية مطابقة نقاط القياس.*
*وضع المفتاح على وضع مفتاح **Chop **يجعل الجهاز ينتقل بين الرسمين بسرعة عالية غير محسوسة بالعين المجردة لترسم نقطة أو جزء صغير جدا من كل رسم فيبدو الرسمين متزامنين كما لو أن ريشتين أو شعاعين يرسمان **معا فتسهل رؤية التغيرات الآنية والغير آنية أيضا.*
*عندما يزداد تردد الموجة المراد رؤيتها، يجب العودة لأسلوب **Alt**وهى اختصار **Alternate** أى تبادلى لرسم الشكل الأول كاملا ثم الثانى على التبادل حتى لا تبدو الصورة ممزقة نتيجة الانتقال لأعلى ولأسفل*
*الأجهزة الثمينة يكون هذا المفتاح ضمن مفتاح الزمن الأفقى **Time Base** بحيث يختار آليا أنسب وضع لكل رسم.*

*الأجهزة المتقدمة ذات **Time Base** المزدوج أو **Dual Time Base*
*لماذا نحتاج لزمن أخر؟ ولماذا نكلف أنفسنا عناء إنشاء دائرة أخرى، خاصة أن هذه الخاصية من خواص الأجهزة الثمينة أى أن الدائرة الأساسية روعى فيها انتقاء القطع الإلكترونية ذات الجودة الأعلى و المدى الصناعى أو الحربى بدلا من التجارى والمقاومات ذات دقة 0.5% أو أفضل و المكثفات أيضا؟ فضلا عن أننا تقريبا استطعنا رسم كل موجة تعرضنا لها!!*
*ها أنت قدمت الإجابة! قلت "تقريبا" – أى أن هناك بعض الحالات التى تحتاج عناية خاصة*
*هل تعرضت لحالة تحدث فيها نبضة صغيرة كل فترة طويلة!*
*قلت أن نظام **Trigger** يحل هذه المشكلة*
*مهلا - هذا للنبضة ذاتها لكن ماذا لو حدث شيء بين النبضتين وتود أن تركز على ما فى المنتصف؟*
*مثلا فى جهاز القياس بالموجات فوق السمعية تريد أن تكبر شكل الموجة المنعكسة (الصدى)*
*لو ضبطت **Trigger** على الموجة الصادرة سيكون الصدى صغيرا و قصيرا لا ترى تفاصيله*
*ولو ضبطت **Trigger** أو **Sync** على الإشارة ستكون الصورة غير ثابتة لاختلاف الزمن بين النبضة الصادرة والمنعكسة عن بين المنعكسة والصادرة التى تليها. أو ستنطبق صورة النبضة الأصلية فوق الصدى لحدوث **Trigger** على كل منهما. *
*مثال آخر، تعلم أن نبضة التزامن الرأسى فى التليفزيون تتكون من بضع نبضات تعادل ثم بضع نبضات تزامن ثم تعادل وتلى هذه الأخيرة باقى فترة الإظلام والتى تستخدم لإرسال معلومات إضافية كالنصوص **Tele-Text** و فى الفنادق تستخدم للتعامل مع طلبات العملاء مثل تحديد ميعاد مغادرة الفندق أو طلبات أخرى من الإدارة أو الخدمات.*
*كيف ترى نهاية هذه النبضة و تكبرها لتفحص أجزائها وهى فى جزء صغير على قمة آخر نبضة الإطفاء الرأسى؟*
*أمامنا حلان: الأول أن "نمط أى نفرد" الزمن (لا أن نغيره) ولذلك نجد فى كل الأجهزة زر مكتوب عليه **X5** أو **X10** وهو ببساطة يكبر جهد الانحراف الأفقى بالنسبة المكتوبة أى 5 مرات أو 10 مرات و بمفتاح الإزاحة الأفقية تستطيع أن تحرك الصورة لترى ما تريد. هذه الطريقة تقلل دقة القياس وأحيانا تكون الصورة مهتزة حسب إمكانية ودقة عملية **Trigger**، كما أنها تعوق حساب زمن ما تراه على الشاشة بالنسبة لأول النبضة لأنها خارج مجال الرؤية. *
*الحل الثانى والأدق هو موضوع المرة القادمة إن شاء الله*


----------



## azeeez76 (14 مارس 2010)

موضوع شيق
جزاك الله خير


عبدالعزيز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 مارس 2010)

*الأجهزة المتقدمة ذات Time Base المزدوج أو Dual Time Base*

*الأجهزة المتقدمة ذات **Time Base** المزدوج أو **Dual Time Base*

*المرة الماضية حاولنا إيجاد طريقة لرؤية ودراسة جزء ما صغير جدا بالنسبة للموجة المعروضة و كان مفتاح X10 حلا مناسبا حينما تكون النسبة قليلة. لزيادة الدقة و الحصول على نسب اعلى، فالحل الوحيد أمامنا أن نعتمد على Trigger من بداية نبضة الإطفاء أو نبضة الإرسال فى المثال الأول ثم نقوم بتشغيل الزمن الثانى Time Base . والآن كيف نتصرف؟؟؟*
*أولا: نحتاج أن يكون الثانى متزامنا مع الأول و معتمدا فقط عليه*
*ثانيا: لا جدوى من ثبوت زمنه ولا تزامنه لذا يجب أن نتمكن من تغيير زمنه حتى نستطيع تصغيره ليغطى فقط الفترة الزمنية المطلوبة.*
*ثالثا : تزامنه قابل للتعديل لنتمكن من تأخير بدايته الفترة الكافية من لحظة بدء الزمن الرئيسى لنطابق هذه الفترة بالضبط فوق ما نريد تكبيره.*
*رابعا: لابد من وجود طريقة ما لكى نرى هذا الذى نتحدث عنه، أليس كذلك؟ إذ لا جدوى من الاعتماد على الحساب والتنبؤ، نريد أن نرى بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن هذا الجزء هو فعلا ما نريد تكبيره، إذن لنرى كيف يكون هذا.*
*أولا: نحتاج لزمنين أى مفتاحين وقد حلت قليل من الشركات هذا الأمر باستخدام مفتاحين متجاورين – انقر الصورة للحجم الطبيعى *
**

*كيف عرفت لأيها الأول و أيها الثانى رغم أنى لم أرى هذا الجهاز قبلا؟*
*الزمن الثانى له عدد من الأوضاع أقل من الأساسى لأنه بداهة يجب أن يكون أصغر بعدة مراحل .*
*بجوار مفتاح الزمن الثانى نجد مفتاح التحكم فى التأخير وهو مقاومة متغيرة من نوع خاص إذ تتحرك 10 لفات لتصل من أول المدى لآخره – طبعا لزيادة الدقة*
*



*
*الوحدات الثمينة منها يكون لها خاصية أخرى تحدد فى المواصفات وهى Linearity إذ لا يكفى دقة قياس المقاومة فقط لكن على مدى الدورات العشر يجب أن تكون كل زاوية تسبب نفس التغيير كأى زاوية أخرى مساوية لتوفير دقة القياس.*
*حسنا هذا وفر لنا الدقة و جعل قياسها مستحيلا!!*
*لحل هذه المشكلة توضع لها نوعية خاصة أيضا من المقابض تستطيع الدوران 10 مرات*

*



*
*ستجد مقبض أمامى للضبط (ذو لون غامق) متصل به تدريج به 10 أقسام كل منها مقسم إلى خمسة أو 10 أقسام حسب طراز المقبض. لاحظ أن أمام الصفر يوجد شباك صغير بها رقم وهو بالرسم "صفر" . كلما دار المقبض دورة كاملة فى اتجاه عقارب الساعة يزداد هذا الرقم واحدا صحيحا بصوت مسموع خافت ( 1 ثم 2 ثم 3 حتى 9) ، و يتناقص بنفس النظام كلما دار المقبض دورة كاملة فى اتجاه عكس عقارب الساعة، وهكذا يوفر لك 10 دورات كل منها مدرج إلى 50 أو 100 درجة وهذا يتيح لك تحديد لزمن بدقة عالية.*
*الحل الآخر لوجود مفتاحين هو الأكثر انتشارا وهو استخدام مفتاحين على محور مزدوج*
*الشكل العام لهذه الأجهزة – انقر الصورة للحجم الطبيعى *





*المفتاح له ثلاث أجزاء، القرص الشفاف الخارجى لضبط الزمن الأساسى و تجد عليه خطين باللون الأسود لتحديد قيمة الزمن المختار، و أيضا ريشتين أحدهما مشار إليها بالسهم الأزرق كما بالصورة*





*هذه الريشة لضبط (تغيير أو تحريك) القرص الشفاف للزمن الأساسى A-Time Base*
*ولكنى أحركه دوما من المقبض الأسود الكبير فهما دوما معا!!*
*السبب أنك لم تفكر فى ضبط الزمن الثانى B-Time Base، هذا المقبض للزمن الثانى و كما بالصورة فالسهم الأصفر يشير للخط الأبيض الذى يحدد قيمة الزمن الثانى.*
*طبعا نعلم أن الزمن الثانى لا يمكن أن يكون أطول من الأول، لذا فعند تساوى الزمنين، يحدث التصاق Lock بينهما و يتحركان معا و ذلك لتسهيل الضبط، وعندما تريد ضبط الزمن الثانى، يجب أن تجذب هذا المقبض للخارج ثم تحركه لليمين تجاه الزمن الأقل ثم تتركه، فتجد أنه بقى فى الوضع الخارجى و أصبحت الحركتان منفصلتان وهنا تحرك الزمن الثانى من الخارجى والأول من الداخلى.*
*هذا يجعل الضبط أسهل ما يمكن إذ أولا تحرك المقبض الخارجى، الاثنان ملتصقان، تصل للضبط المطلوب لرؤية الشكل، ثم اسحب المقبض ذاته و در به لليمين حتى تصل للزمن المطلوب ثم أتركه وهذا كل المطلوب.*
*حسنا وكيف أعرف أننى وصلت للمطلوب؟*
*هناك ثلاث مفاتيح تعمل معا أو مفتاح له ثلاث أوضاع*
*A-Time Base*
*A Int'd By B*
*B Delayed*
*الأول من اسمه للعمل بالأسلوب العادى بالزمن الأساسى فقط*
*A Int'd By B هى اختصار A Intensified By B أى أن الزمن الأساسى تظهر عليه منطقة ذات إضاءة عالية عن المعتاد تحدد الزمن B*
*مجرد الضغط على هذا الزر ستجد الرسم على الشاشة قد زادت إضاءته لأن الزمنين متساويين، وعند سحب المقبض للخارج والدوران به لليمين تجد أن الجزء المضاء قل طوله و أصبح جزء فقط من الرسم، استمر حتى تحصل على طول مناسب. الآن حرك مفتاح ضبط الزمن B ذو العشر لفات تجد هذا الجزء المضيء يتحرك يمين مع عقارب الساعة ويسار عكس عقارب الساعة.*





*الآن اختار الوضع B Delayed تجد الجزء المحدد قد ملأ الشاشة .*
*لتحديد أين هذا الجزء من أول الرسم أقرا المكتوب على هذا المفتاح كما شرحت سابقا من الشباك + التدريج و تضربه فى القيمة التى يشير لها الخط الأبيض.*
*هكذا نكون قد درسنا أهم استخدامات الجهاز التقليدى.*
*حتى هذه المرحلة كان الربط بينها و بين وسائل الرسم صعبا و معقدا و كان الأسلوب الأكثر شيوعا استخدام كاميرا لتصوير الرسم عند اللزوم.*

*فى هذا الرابط فيديو تعليمى للاستخدام*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC8HBcsNm2g*

*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنتحدث عن الأجهزة الرقمية.*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 مارس 2010)

هنا باقى الصور للمشاركة السابقة


----------



## maghmoor (26 مايو 2010)

ماشاء الله مجهود رائع يا استاذنا!


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 مايو 2010)

*أجهزة الأوسيلوسكوب الرقمية.*

*أجهزة الأوسيلوسكوب الرقمية.*

*ظهرت التقنية الرقمية منذ الأربعينيات و فى الواقع أول حاسب آلى الكترونى تم فى 1946، لماذا لم تظهر أجهزة أوسيلوسكوب رقمى حتى الثمانينات؟ السبب هو السرعة.*
*كانت الأجهزة تعمل بالصمامات الالكترونية و لم تكن تصلح لعمل وحدة تحويل من تماثلى إلى رقمى فى حجم مناسب ولا سرعة كافية، ولم يمكن الدمج إلا فى عصر الدوائر المتكاملة بعد تصغير حجم الجهاز ووزنه واستهلاك الطاقة و أصبح فى المتناول قطع تقوم بالوظائف المطلوبة بحجم مناسب وسرعة مناسبة.*
*بدأت أول النماذج بإدراج جهاز قياس رقمى مع الأوسيلوسكوب بحيث يأخذ المطلوب قياسه من دائرة **Sample And Hold** – انقر الصورة للمشاهدة بالحجم الطبيعى*

**
*هذه الدائرة مرتبطة بخطوط رأسية إن كان المطلوب قياس الزمن أو أفقية إن كان المطلوب قياس الفولت، وتظهر النتيجة على شاشة حمراء رقمية، بالطبع كانت تلك طفرة فى التقنية حيث أعفت المستخدم من سلسلة من القراءات والضرب فى معامل و السهو أو الخطأ البشرى وارد رغم كونها محدودة بقياس واحد فى المرة الواحدة أى إما تقيس الزمن أو الفولت و قياس واحد مهما تعددت قنوات الجهاز. إلا أن استخدام أزرار متعددة ربما قلل من تأثير هذا القصور.*
*فى منتصف الثمانينات، بدأت تقنية الحاسب المصغر **Micro Controller** تتقدم و بدأت الحاسبات الشخصية فى الظهور مما أتاح تقنية الكتابة على الشاشة للاستخدام و بهذا بدأت أوائل المحاولات لكتابة نتائج القياس على الشاشة.*

*



*
*وترى على الشاشة المؤشرات **Cursors ** التى تبين نقط القياس و أصبح من الممكن كتابة بيانات عديدة لكل القياسات المطلوبة.*
*الآن أصبح من الممكن أن نربط هذه الأجهزة بحاسب لنقل البيانات بينهما و مع تطور الأجهزة والدوائر الرقمية أصبح من الممكن حتى الضبط من بعيد من خلال الحاسب أو بحفظ البيانات عن الضبط المطلوب فى ذاكرة*
*الطفرة الكبرى جاءت مع انخفاض ثمن الذاكرة و ازدياد سرعة الحاسبات مع ازدياد سرعة الدوائر الرقمية ودوائر التحويل من تماثلى لرقمى فأصبحت الأجهزة الآن رقمية بالكامل (مازالت بعض الأجهزة التقليدية تصنع حتى الآن فلكل سعر طلبه) وهذا أدى لتغيير مفهوم التعامل معها كليا*
*تم الفصل بين دوائر الرسم ودوائر التسجيل*

*



*
*وبهذا أصبح كل منها يعمل على أفضل ظروف مناسبة له، فلو موجة بطيئة، يكون تحديث البيانات بطئ ولكن الرسم مازال بسرعة مناسبة لتوفير صورة مريحة للعين ولهذا ألغى مفتاح **Chop/Alt*
*الشكل يوضح مخطط لجهاز رقمى فنرى عدة مداخل تتصل بمفاتيح **ES*
*لم تعد هناك مفاتيح ميكانيكية و أصبحت كلها الكترونية **Electronic Switches** و بهذا تستطيع أن تحتفظ فى ذاكرة الجهاز بالضبط و شكل الموجة و عند الحاجة يضبط الجهاز نفسه و يقارن لك الموجة الحالية بالموجة الصحيحة.*
*يخرج الفولت من المفاتيح لوحدات **Sample And Hold** والتى تحفظ عينة لحظية من قيمة الموجة حتى تنتهى دائرة التحويل من تماثلى لرقمى **D/A** من عملها. تتولى دائرة التخزين **Storage Circuit** حفظ البيانات فى ذاكرة البيانات **Data Memory*
*تقوم دائرة **Drawing And Display** برسم الجزء المطلوب عرضه وكتابة البيانات المناظرة على الشاشة فلم تعد هناك حاجة لزمنين فالبيانات المخزونة رقمية و تكبيرها مسالة إعادة رسم للجزء المطلوب كما يمكن أن ترسم الموجة الأصلية و المكبرة على نفس الشاشة.*
*أصبحت الشاشات كبيرة باستخدام تقنية الشاشات الكريستال و ملونة لتسهيل التمييز بين الرسومات.*
*أصبح من الممكن استخدام طابعات و الربط مع الحاسبات ربطا فاعلا أى يتحكم الحاسب فيما يعرضه الأوسيلوسكوب.*
*نظرا لاستخدام حاسب داخل الجهاز أصبح من الممكن إجراء عمليات حسابية معقدة على شكل الموجات كحاصل ضرب موجتين لتحديد القدرة أو تحليل فورير لها لتحديد التوافقيات الموجودة الخ*
*أصبح هناك ما يسمى الضبط الآلى أى يتولى الجهاز تحديد أفضل الخيارات لعرض الموجة *
*أجهزة القمة الآن تعرض بنطاق ترددى يصل 2 جيجا هرتز أى تعرض الموجة المستقبلة من **LNB** لأجهزة الاستقبال الفضائى.*

نكمل المرة القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## asd94654 (30 مايو 2010)

*استاذي الفاضل 
تحيه طيبه وبعد 
ارجو منك التكرم وتكبير الخط 
كوني اعاني من مشكله في النظر 
وارجو منك التكرم بقبولي تلميذ في مدرستك 
لاني ابحث عن هذه المعلومات منذ زمن 
والصراحه لم اجد احد يعطي بذمه وضمير هاكذا
فيعني ما صدقت وانا القاك فارجوك رجاء حار جدا 
ان تقبلني وان تراعي جهلي 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وزادك في العلم والعمل بسطتا ورغدا*
بس عند مشكله 
حاولت تنزيل البرنامج الخاص بالاسلوسكوب 
عبر جهاز الكمبيتر وما رضي ينزل 
وانا لا املك الجهاز 
ممكن تفيدني 
بهذا الموضوع
ارجوك
واكون شاكر افضالك 
استاذي الفاضل

اخوك الصغير ابا الحيدر من الاردن ​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 مايو 2010)

المشكلة مع هذه البرامج أنها تحتاج جهاز يوصل بالحاسب لأداء وظيفة الأوسيلوسكوب و بدونه قد لا ينزل البرنامج أو قد ينزل ولكنه لا يعمل


----------



## asd94654 (30 مايو 2010)

طيب استاذي الغالي 
افادك الله 
كيف ممكن نحل هاي المشكله 
ممكن تزودنا بحل منطقي لهاي المشكله بحسب خبرتك في هذا المجال استاذاي 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وانار طريقك
وسدد خطاك في كل المجالات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 مايو 2010)

من الصعب ذلك لأن البرنامج يكون مصمم لهذه الدائرة ولا يمكن معرفة ما يقوم به هذا البرنامج لصنع دائرة تحقق له طلباته


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 يونيو 2010)

*أصبحت بعض الأجهزة تحتوى أربع مداخل مستقلة بمعنى أن لا يوجد ارضى مشترك بين الأربع مداخل فيمكنك توصيل أحد القنوات على التيار العمومى 220 فولت والآخر ترى تزامن الدوائر 5 فولت مع 220فولت*
*التقنية الحديثة زادت من السرعة و قللت من استهلاك الطاقة مما يسر استخدام البطاريات و جعل كافة الأجهزة محمولة*
*



*

* ومنها أجهزة الجيب*

*



*

*أجهزة عرض لإشارات الرقمية **Logic Analyzer*
*هناك نوع آخر من هذه الأجهزة تم تعديل خواصه ليعرض أساسا الإشارات الرقمية ولهذا تجد مداخله مضاعفات الرقم 8 ليتناسب مع ناقلات الإشارة **Signal Busses** فنجد 8 مدخل أو 16 أو 32 أو 64 وهكذا مسايرا لمنهاج الحاسب و يراقب المداخل ويسجل فى الذاكرة مسار هذه الإشارات بصورة رقمية.*

*



*

*يمكنك تحديد أيها يستخدم للتزامن أو بدء التسجيل أو تحدد له نسق إشارة محدد عندما يوجد يبدأ فى التسجيل وهذه الأجهزة هامة جدا فى تحليل مسار "التفاهم" بين جهازين رقميين و تحديد أين اختلفت الأمور عن المطلوب.*

*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنتكلم عن مجسات القياس*


----------



## ادور (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 يونيو 2010)

*مجسات القياس*

*مجسات القياس*
*كثير منا لا يعير المجسات اهتماما ويأخذها من المسلمات، ولا يدرى أنها كمن يشترى بذلة أحدث موديل و أغلاها ثمنا دون أن يعرف مقاسه. إن لبسها تكون مضحكة وإن حاول ضبطها – فسدت. *
*لو عدنا لصورة مدخل القناة*








*سنجد مكتوب بجوار المدخل **10MΩ // 30pf** و الأجهزة ذات النطاق الترددى العالى سنجد مفتاح منزلق آخر مكتوب علية **50Ω** / **HI-Z** أو ما يشابه، ما هذا المفتاح وما جدواه؟*
*عادة المهم فى القياس أن تكون كما سبق أن ذكرنا معاوقة الدخول أعلى ما يمكن لذا غالبا ما تكون 1 ميجا أو نادرا 10 ميجا. لكن عند الترددات العالية فى نطاق **VHF/UHF** نجد أن الدوائر خاصة فى مراحل القدرة كلها تسير فى خطوط نقل قدرة ذات معاوقة 50أوم وفى أحيان كثيرة تكون المواءمة ضرورة لأخذ قياس ناجح وهنا وضع المدخل على 50أوم ليس خيارا – بل ضرورة وهنا فاستخدام مجس قياس غير متوائم مع 50 أوم سيكون قاتلا لذا فى هذه الأحوال تستخدم كابلات قياسية 50أوم أيضا و تنتهى بمشابك للتوصيل.*
*



*

*أما فى أحوال القياس العادية فأهم خاصية تجب مراعاتها هو اتساع نطاق المجس الترددى*
*وهل للمجس نطاق ترددى؟*
*ولماذا يوجد مجس ثمنه 40جنيه وآخر ثمنه 18ألف جنيه (الرقم صحيح بل قد يكون أغلى من ذلك بكثير).*
*هناك مجسات ذات نطاق ترددى 40 ميجا ، 80 ميجا، 100 ميجا ، 200 ميجا ، 500 ميجا.*
*إذن ما جدوى أن يكون لدى أوسيلوسكوب رائع ذو عرض 250 ميجا و المجس 100 ميجا أو أقل؟*
*الحقيقة المسألة تحتاج بعض البحث.*
*ما هو النطاق الترددى أولا؟ هل لو لدى جهاز 100 ميجا و إشارة 150 ميجا لن أراها؟*
*كما شرحنا فى سلسلة تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية، النطاق الترددى هو الحيز الذى تسقط على حدوده الإشارة بمقدار 3 ديسي بل . وهى تعنى 1 ÷ جذر2 = 0.707 من أعلى قيمة لها.*
*وماذا بعد؟ - حسنا – تتناقص بمعدل 3 ديسي بل لكل اوكتاف (ضعف التردد) أى أن المفترض أن الجهاز السابق ستقل دقة القياس بالفعل بمقدار 0.707 عند 100 ميجا، وعند 200 ميجا ستكون الضعف أى 0.707 × 0.707 = 0.5 وهكذا لكن كلما زاد التردد زادت العوامل المؤثرة على دقة القياس، واختلفت النتائج من جهاز لآخر.*
*ليس هناك إطلاقا ما يمنع استخدام الجهاز لرؤية وجود الإشارة مع القياس التقريبى، بل لو اختبرت إشارة معروفة يمكنك تقدير الخطأ و تعويضه فى ذهنك. *
*فالقضية هنا تبدأ بالمستخدم ذاته و فيم يستخدم الجهاز.*
*إن كان للقياس و الضبط والمعايرة إذن لابد من استخدام مجسات متوافقة مع الجهاز أو اعلى منه*
*إن كان للكشف و تحديد ما إذا كانت الإشارة موجودة من عدمه فالأمر يقبل التسامح قليلا وليس كثيرا.*
*فقط نأخذ فى الاعتبار أن خطأ المجس يضاف لخطأ الجهاز*
*السؤال الثانى ، كيف توصل المجس للدائرة؟*
*وهل هذه مشكلة؟ المجس له طرف أرضى ، نشبكه بالشاسيه و نضع المجس على النقطة المراد قياسها.*
*حقا؟ أحيانا يكون هذا هو الخطأ بعينه، لماذا ؟*​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 يونيو 2010)

*لنعرف الخطأ فى التوصيل لننظر*






*هذا شكل طرف المجس و يوصل عادة مشبك الأرضى بالمعدن على آخر طرف المجس.*
*الم تلاحظ أن هذا تعقيد للأمور أكثر مما يجب؟ أما كان يكفى توصيل شاسيه الأوسيلوسكوب بشاسيه الدائرة وكفى؟*
*طالما كان التردد فى حدود مئات ذ/ث فالأمر لا يختلف ولكن بمجرد زيادة التردد عن ذلك تبدأ كل قطعة من السلك فى العمل كهوائى تلتقط ما تجد و خط نقل قدرة تعيق الإشارات بأزمنة مختلفة حسب تردداتها و يضاف هذا لجهد الإشارة المطلوب رسمها خاصة إذا كانت صغيرة*







*هذا شكل موجة ذات تردد عالى و تداخل معها 50ذ/ث من الجو المحيط نتيجة خطأ اختيار نقطة الأرضى – من الأفضل لذلك أن نسميها نقطة المرجع **Reference Point** و ثابتة لأنها رسمت بجهاز ملحق بحاسب يقوم بالرسم مرة واحدة و يعرض من الذاكرة أما فى الأجهزة العادية ستجد صعوبة عالية فى محاولة تثبيت الصورة وقد تلمح هذه الصورة عند لحظة التزامن ثم تفقد، لذلك قم باختيار نقطة للأرضى أفضل.*
*وكيف أعرف النقطة الأفضل.*
*حسنا ، انظر للدائرة إن كانت بها مخارج أو نقط للقياس، استخدمها مع الأرضى الخاص بها وإلا خذ أقرب أرضى لنقطة القياس و ضع مشبك المجس عليها ولو اقتضى الأمر لحام "عروة" صغيرة.*
*نقطة هامة جدا يجب مراعاتها، لا تقل أحسنت اختيار أرضى المجس الأول إذن لا داعى لتوصيل أرضى المجس الثانى. هذه نقطة غير مضمونة فتيارات الأرضى لا يمكن توقع مساراتها وأحيانا إضافة هذا الأرضى تحل المشكلة و تعطى رسما واضحا و أحيانا تكون هى المشكلة*
*ضع النقاط فى ذهنك وحاول الحصول على أحسن النتائج.*

*السؤال الثالث: أين نود القياس حيث توجد أشكال كثيرة للقطع الالكترونية المختلفة.*
*مثلا فى هذه القطع وهى ميكرو يعمل على ترددات عالية تجد مجس مزود بأرضى خاص لتوصيله به*







*و فى المرفقات مزيد من الأشكال الخاصة*
*السؤال الأخير : ما قيمة التردد المطلوب قياسه؟*
*إن كان أعلى من 500 ميجا فالأمر يخضع للمفاضلة أساسا لأن المجسات العادية لا تقيس أعلى من هذه القيمة – بأخذ قانون النطاق الترددى فى الاعتبار بعرف نسبة الخطأ أما لو شئنا البحث عن مجس يصلح للترددات الأعلى يسكون من النوع المسمى **Active Probe** وهذا يعنى أن بداخله مكبر لتعويض هذا الفقد فى النطاق وهو يعمل بالبطارية و ستكون هناك قفزة كبيرة فى السعر أيضا، وهذا سبب القول بأن الأمر يخضع للمفاضلة. *​ 
*المرة القادمة عن شاء الله نتحدث عن ماذا نبحث عنه عند شراء جهاز*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 يونيو 2010)

*الآن، ماذا تبحث عنه عندما تشترى جهاز أوسيلوسكوب؟*

*يبدأ السؤال فيم تريد استخدامه*
*لو كانت الإجابة فى أعمال الصيانة فيجب أن نسأل أنفسنا هل صيانة متنوعة أم هناك جهاز متكرر و نحتاج لصيانة و ضبط / معايرة الأجهزة أيضا؟*

*لو كانت أجهزة متنوعة فيجب أن نحدد أساسا المدى الترددى المراد استخدامه فيه، أما إن كان جهاز متكرر و نحتاج معايرة فربما الجهاز الرقمى الذى به ذاكرة تحفظ الشكل القياسى و يمكنه أن يحدد الاختلاف بين القياسى و القيمة تحت الاختبار سيكون أفضل و يختصر كثير من الوقت والجهد والخطأ البشرى.*

*أيضا إن كان القياس يتم فى موقع وليس فى ورشة عمل كماكينات إنتاجية مثلا فالجهاز المحمول سيكون هو الأفضل. ليس بالضرورة مقاس الجيب ولكن هناك أجهزة رقمية ذات شاشات كبيرة و صغير الحجم خفيف الوزن كما سبق أن شاهدنا فى الصور السابقة*

*الخواص التى تبحث عنها*
*نبدأ أولا بالجهاز التقليدى ثم نتكلم عن الجهاز الرقمى.*
*من الطبيعى أن نتحدث عن الحساسية، وهى أقل قيمة على تدريج مفتاح الرأسى فمثلا *
*10 m.v./Cm** تعنى أنك لن تشاهد إشارة قيمتها 10 مللى فولت فى أكبر من 1 سم. إن كانت إشارة رقمية، فالآمر واضح إذ يكفى وجودها وقيمتها التقريبية سليمة أما الإشارة التماثلية قد تحتوى تشوهات لا تتضح فى هذا المدى الصغير ، لذا يجب أن نستخدم جهاز ذو حساسية أعلى.*
*هنا يجب ألا ننسى مجس القياس لأن هناك مجسات بها وضع ×10 وهو لا يكبر بنسبة 10 أمثال ولكن على العكس يقسم الإشارة على 10 وهو جيد فى الجهود العالية لكن فى الجهود الصغيرة غير مستحب كما أنه يجب معايرته مع النبضات حتى لا تختلف نسبة التقسيم بزيادة التردد ولذا تجد به ثقب صغير به مكان لمفك رفيع. *
*للمعايرة يوصل على خرج الموجة المربعة الموجود فى كل جهاز أوسيلوسكوب للمعايرة ثم تدير المفك فى هذا المكان حتى تحصل على موجة حادة الأحرف مستوية القمة.*

*النقطة الأخرى بعد الحساسية هى أقصى تردد يمكن رؤيته وهو ليس فقط قيمة النطاق الترددى **Band Width** المذكور للجهاز ولكن أيضا أصغر قيمة لزمن الانحراف الأفقى مثلا 0.5 ميكرو ثانية/قسم أو **0.5uS/DIV** فهذا سيمكنك من رسم الموجة بوضوح إن كانت فى مثل هذا الزمن بمعنى آخر كلما زاد تردد الإشارة المطلوب رسمها تحتاج لجهاز أسرع فى الرسم حتى يوضحها على الشاشة و يجعلها "مفرودة" لتدرس تفاصيلها وهذا يتحقق بزمن انحراف أقل أى تنفيذ أسرع فربما تحتاج لزمن 10 نانو أو أقل*

*من النقاط الهامة أن يستطيع الجهاز توضيح الصورة عند هذه الترددات العالية لأن سرعة الرسم تجعل إضاءة الشاشة أقل و يجب أن يعوضها الجهاز إما آليا أو من مفتاح الإضاءة فبعض الأجهزة لا تمكنك من مشاهدة الرسم فى وجود إضاءة عادية للغرفة – وهذا طبعا غير مستحب.*
*لو تحتاج لدراسة تفصيل محدد فى جزء من الإشارة يجب أن تتأكد من وجود وحدتين انحراف **Time Base A, Time Base B** كما سبق الشرح*

*يجب أن تتأكد من وجود أنواع التزامن المطلوبة و تأكد من أنه فعلا يحقق ذلك على كل مدى الجهاز (فولت وتردد) فبعض الأجهزة تفقد ثبات الصورة عند الترددات العالية و البعض يجب أن تكون الإشارة أعلى من حد معين حتى ولو تمكنت من استخدام مفتاح الرأسى لتوضيح الصورة وتكبيرها.*

*الأجهزة الرقمية – طبعا بالإضافة للحساسية و النطاق الترددى هناك نقطة أخرى هامة جدا وهى **Sample Rate** وهى خاصة بالأجهزة الرقمية فقط وهى ببساطة كم مرة تتم عملية التحويل من تمثيلى لرقمى فى الثانية وهى يجب أن تكون من 5 إلى 10 مرات النطاق الترددى أى لو كان الجهاز يرسم 100 ميجا ذ/ث يجب ألا يقل **Sample Rate** عن 500 ميجا **Sample/Second*
*هنا نجد نقطة يجب مراعاتها وهى لو الجهاز له 4 مداخل للإشارة مثلا أى **4-Channel Input**، هل يعطى 500 ميجا لكل مدخل **Channel** أم تقسم على الأربع مداخل؟ فهذا يحدد ببساطة هل تستطيع استخدام الجهاز عند 100 ميجا ذ/ث بالأربع مداخل لمقارنة أربع إشارات أم تجد نفسك مخير بين أن تستخدم **Channel** واحدة فقط لمدى 100 ميجا ولو استخدمت الأربعة سيسقط المدى إلى 25 ميجا فقط ، و ربما اقل. هذه نقطة يتلاعب بها تجاريا و يجب الانتباه لها جيدا.*
*طبعا يجب أن نتأكد هل يحفظ ضبط المفاتيح أم لا إن كنا نريد هذه الخاصية، سعة الذاكرة فكلما زادت أمكن له حفظ نتائج أكثر، هل يمكنه نقل المعلومات لحاسب و أخذها منه أم لا.*

*طبعا يجب أن تتأكد من نوع المجسات الموردة مع الجهاز و نطاقها الترددى ونوعها و عددها فمثلا لو اشتريت جهاز يرسم 1 جيجا ذ/ث، رغم سعره الباهظ لن يورد معه مجسات 1 جيجا – فقط أربعة 500 ميجا والسبب طبعا سعر المجس 1 جيجا باهظ أيضا ولا يوجد منه مجس عادى ولكن من النوع المحتوى مكبر. ولا تنسى أن بعض المجسات تكون ×10 فقط!*

*جهاز الأوسيلوسكوب لا يبدل كل عام – لذا تأنى و ادرس الأمر جيدا و شاهد أكثر من طراز قبل الشراء.*

*أرجو أن تكون هذه السلسة قد أفادت من تكرم و بذل الوقت لقراءتها.*​


----------



## ahmad7002 (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العمدة عماد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

:83:اشكرك يابشمهندس - :72: لاكن ياريت نشوف الشغل عملى(فيديو):5::33:والاجهزةالحديثة(الرقمية)وشكرا ياباش000000​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

يو تيوب به العديد من الفيديو


----------



## saadar (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جهد رائع 
بارك الله بكم اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد الفلسطيني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed2samir (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع فعلا جامد جدا 

_مجهود ممتاز_


----------



## طارق ماهر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## ابوحامد الحميري (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله و القائمين على هذا المنتدى و الحاضرين كل خير وبارك الله فيكم و احسن اليكم ورفع اقداركم


----------



## منار يازجي (29 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بك استاذ ماجد
موضوع رائع


----------



## العلوي11 (10 فبراير 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك كل مواضيعك مميزة


----------



## eng.tawfeeq (10 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## ابو السلم (23 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جداً على الموضوع


----------



## akram.masri81 (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا على هذا التوضيح 
وياريت معرفة كيفية صيانة الاوسيليسكوب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم أخى الفاضل
صيانه الأوسيلوسكوب عادة تكون فى الكتالوج المرفق و هو ما ينصح به الصانع كما أنه يحتوى الدوائر الخاصة بالإصلاح إن دعى الأمر


----------



## عماد المشهداني (1 يونيو 2011)

*حياك الله اخي العزيز الباش مهندس ماجد *
*بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك*
*جهودكم جبارة تستحق اسمى ايات الشكر والتقدير*
*انتم مهندس اكثر من راااااااااائع*
*تقبل اطيب التحيات *
*ياريت تجمع هذه المعلومات والصور التوضيحية عن الاوسلسكوب في وريقات بصيغة pdf*
*ولكم فائق التقدير والاحترام مع امنياتنا لكم بالتوفيق والتالق الدائم*​


----------



## zamalkawi (3 يونيو 2011)

حيث أنني غير متخصص في الإلكترونيات، لذا فأنا لست خبيرا في التعامل مع الأوسيلوسكوب
ولكني في عملي أستعمل جهاز أوسيلوسكوب من نوع Picoscope 3000 وهو جهاز ليس به شاشة، ولكنه يتصل بالحاسب باليو إس بي، والعرض يتم من خلال برنامج خاص بالأوسيلوسكوب
وأرى التعامل مع هذا النوع من الأوسيلوسكوب مريحا جدا وبه إمكانيات جيدة


----------



## mohamed_318i (21 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## ثامر خلف (26 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جابر الصعيدى (3 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## Hakoz20 (3 مارس 2013)

*ياسلام على التوضيح الرائع
جزاك الله على أعمالك المتقنة يا معلم
ألف ألف شكر *


----------



## samoha-991 (20 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله أخي على المشاركة الرائعة ونحن نبحث عن معلومات متكاملة كهذه عن راسم الذبذبات فشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## قناص المدينه (7 يونيو 2013)

في قمة الروعه


----------



## سر الابتسامه (7 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## Eng.mostafa.hamed (16 يونيو 2013)

تسلم على الموضوع شكرا


----------



## qais3004 (6 يوليو 2013)

جيد


----------



## محمداحمدمصطفى (8 يوليو 2013)

تسلم الايادى على المعلومات الممتازة والشيقة


----------



## hamza9009 (16 يوليو 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Ayman-bit (23 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (25 يوليو 2013)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## mal0042002 (3 يناير 2014)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

